# marquetry rose walnut platter



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

My first project combining marquetry with woodturning.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That really looks awesome.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow ... that's beautiful


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Beautiful
Looks like you struggled with the inlaid outer rings a little?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks great Dean. 
Do you have any more pics?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Really really amazing looking bowl. This is really a piece of artwork! One of the coolest pieces I've seen.



tcleve4911 said:


> Beautiful
> Looks like you struggled with the inlaid outer rings a little?


Don't judge:thumbdown:


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Kudos!:thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing...

p


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

That's very nice Dean - I'd like to see more pix too.

Did you create the marquetry first and set it into the bowl as a finished piece, or do the work directly into the bottom of the bowl?


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Amazing work, I'm jealous of your creativity on that bowl! What is the diameter of the platter?


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

The outer rings wern't as tight as I would like them to be, for a first effort I'm satisfied. The rose is made from sand shaded popular veneer peices then inlaid. Thanks for the kudos, inspires me to do more similar work. Google Dave Peck and look at some of his work, he lives down the road from me. Took a class from him.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats lovely Dean.Has a nice scale to it.

One way we sort of "cheat" when doing colour stripes in bow handles........lets say its a dark'ish wood(Bubinga) as the major pc,when doing a Maple colour stripe....say an 1/8",we'll put in a Black 1/16" pc on both sides of it.We're usin epoxy,and even though its sorta clear....when glued up it'll always apear Black(its the depth).So by using Black "backup" stripes,the glue lines just disapear.BW


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

That's a great piece. I love the inlay work.


----------



## KnowWhatMomKnows (Jul 23, 2021)

Dean Miller said:


> My first project combining marquetry with woodturning.


You did such wonderful work here, the Marquetry added so much to your project....two thumbs up!!


----------

